

Stamplay: IFTTT for developers - NicoJuicy
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/06/stamplay-is-ifttt-for-back-end-development/

======
giuliano84
As a Stamplay co-founder, since the thread is getting crowded of many HN users
that know this space very well I think that this is the perfect place to share
my vision on how programming will evolve

[https://medium.com/@giuliano/programming-easier-better-
faste...](https://medium.com/@giuliano/programming-easier-better-faster-
stronger-7d5545675a0a)

Feedbacks are welcome!

~~~
darrennix
I had to disable Ghostery and AdBlock to get your editor to load properly; I'd
recommend taking a look at what resources you're depending on that they're
blocking.

~~~
giuliano84
Hi Darren,

yes we are aware of the issue and already working to fix it. Thanks for
telling us btw :)

------
owenwil
Calling it "IFTTT for developers" is fairly misleading. This doesn't require
any real coding or offer any flexiblity and is seemingly drag and drop, with
some random backend API's and the ability for a developer to use these on the
front end. It doesn't _really_ do anything different than IFTTT for developers
except generate endpoints from the things _they_ define you can do. There
isn't any customisation for the developer to do what they want to do and it's
unclear if you can build your own integrations how you want to outside of what
they deem important.

We're building an integration platform at
[http://hoistapps.com/](http://hoistapps.com/) that is more accurately
reflective of 'If This Then That For Developers' than this is, in a sense that
_you_ build the integration you want, using your own code, not off the box
one-size fits all modules, then we host and scale your integrations for you
(amongst other things).

~~~
NicoJuicy
It's IFTTT for the backend, so i suppose it's more developer related then
something else (no offence)

------
pmontra
This can solve the backend of many simple web apps. That leaves us with the
space between Bootstrap and Stamplay. I guess that many customers would accept
an interface made by standardized components if that means that they could pay
ten times less. Is there any tool like that for the frontend, better if it can
work in combination with Stamplay?

~~~
sandijs
Yes there is [http://www.froont.com](http://www.froont.com)! We having a major
update coming very soon, this is a video sneak peek what to expect:
[http://vimeo.com/107843019](http://vimeo.com/107843019)

------
chrismeller
The $40 (25 GBP) upgrade to the Plus plan to be able to export any of my data
really rubs me the wrong way. I thought we'd generally decided that was a bad
way to make money...

~~~
viggity
I value my time at $125/hour. If this saves me 20 minutes it is a win. $40 is
pocket change.

~~~
idlewords
That's a $0.75 comment right there, folks.

------
lukeholder
would love to see an open source initiative in this space. Might even give it
a go, anyone interested? Would love to host my own trigger / web hook service
that i can use across applications.

~~~
keenerd
[https://github.com/cantino/huginn](https://github.com/cantino/huginn)

~~~
michaelmior
This is really an open source alternative to IFTT. I don't see it as really in
the same space as Stamplay.

~~~
giuliano84
Yep you're right, that one solve a very specific problem about monitoring
resources. We want to empower people to build products in an easier and more
efficient way :)

~~~
michaelmior
While I agree it doesn't solve the same problem, I think Huginn is far more
general than just monitoring resources.

------
binaryorganic
Tried to signup... it said I already had an account.

Did a password reset... it emailed me a new password in cleartext.

Clicked on the login link... Bad Gateway.

~~~
giuliano84
Hi binary,

I got your points. We had a short outage that has been restored in a flash.
+90% of our users login with Google so password reset has been developed just
to give users the possibility to re-enter and define a new one of their
choice.

~~~
yuvipanda
But does this mean you are storing passwords in cleartext?

~~~
NicoJuicy
That is not what he said, they send a mail with the new password, so that
doesn't mean they store the passwords in plaintext (not cleartext).

It just generates a password, mails it and then (probably) encrypts it.

~~~
yuvipanda
Ah, apologies. Misread.

Still could be better, though - with a reset link that then creates a new
password.

------
frequentflyeru
Literally was just started using Divshot and Parse to solve the problem
Stamplay is solving. Just tried it and very cool. Only suggestion is change
the name. Extremely hard to remember (had to bookmark it so I didn't forget
it) and easy to get confused with Stamply

~~~
giuliano84
Thanks frequentflyeru,

we're foreseeing that need that's why we're evaluating to build something like
Divshot architect on our own (or with a partner already providing a similar
service like Froont or Webflowapp)

------
thewarrior
Bootstrap + Wordpress + Stamplay - The commoditisation of the ordinary web
developer begins ...

~~~
lukeholder
its been happening for a while... take a look at expression engine ecosystem.

------
vscarpenter
Is there a JSON parsing component that I'm missing? I would think a simple
JSON component would allow you to hook up any number of API's together to
build an application. Assuming it's on your roadmap.

------
larsf
Composable Analytics is a similar solution, but users create the apps using a
dataflow methodology (sexy apps). Allows for much more flexibility because you
can change the guts of the data processing. It's also very performant because
parts of the app can be parallelized.

[http://composableanalytics.com](http://composableanalytics.com)

------
bikamonki
"There is no real direct competitor at this time..." perhaps you failed to run
some checks on these guys: zapier.com?

------
knes
As one of the partner of Stamplay, we actually wrote an in depth tutorial
about Stamplay. If you curious to see how easy it is to use, you can read the
tutorial of Stamplay & Pusher on our blog.

[http://blog.pusher.com/integrating-pusher-
stamplay/](http://blog.pusher.com/integrating-pusher-stamplay/)

------
chton
I gave it a quick look, and it does seem interesting. A good addition to the
"IFTTT for [category]" crop that is popping up like mushrooms lately.

One small nitpick: When you add components, it's not very clear which are
usable as triggers and which as actions. Some indication of that would be
nice.

~~~
jsilence
One of the mushrooms is Node Red ([http://nodered.org](http://nodered.org))
which you can install on you own machines if you don't like hosted services.

Node Red is free and open source and can be combined with the Freeboard
dashboard frontend. Give it a shot with Vagrant:
[https://github.com/jsilence/vagrant-nodered-
freeboard](https://github.com/jsilence/vagrant-nodered-freeboard)

~~~
tmuir
I've been using Node Red for a little bit now, and Freeboard looks sweet, but
what does Vagrant do here?

~~~
jsilence
Vagrant is there for people who would like to give the Node Red / Freeboard
combo a quick shot without the installation and configuration hustle.
Convenience.

------
giuliano84
Hi Nico,

thanks for sharing this, as a co-founder, I'm here available to answer to
every question :)

~~~
NicoJuicy
I found the project very intresting to follow up (now and in the future).. And
since i use HackerNews as my bookmarking service StamPlay just needed to be
here ;)

~~~
giuliano84
thumbs up!!;)

------
amzil
Hi, Great service! How to add a new component ?

~~~
pmontra
Do you mean new custom components? I was also asking that question to me. I
noticed a "Want More?" box in the bottom right corner of the component list:
"Tell us which service you would like to have."

~~~
amzil
I've just submited a message, thanks :)

~~~
giuliano84
Btw if you need anything special you can always email me at giuliano dot
iacobelli at stamplay.com

------
Tepix
When I use Stamplay, does it mean they get access to all the data my customers
enter into those forms?

If so, no thank you, even if the engineering team is in Italy.

~~~
giuliano84
Hi Tepix,

thanks for the assessment but it doesn't really means that. We're in the
middle of integrating a RBAC logic on the resources while before it was all
about setting something as private/public. Since you pointed out the issue I'd
like to know more about how you would use such functionality: \- explicitly
declare if entries can be private/public \- define if users can fetch entries
that they own/made \- any more fine grained logic?

------
amzil
Hi, Great service, love it! How to add a new component to your collection ?

~~~
giuliano84
Hi Amzil, we're rolling out a developer program but at its fist stage it will
be only to add (and sell) App Templates. Components are still on us but we
will open that too.

------
strick
On Stamplay pricing: whenever I see pricing in pounds not dollars on a service
like this, I think they are not quite ready for my business. My IP address
(pretty) clearly identifies me as a U.S. customer, why not present the pricing
page in US dollars?

I'm willing to admit this could be a failing in me, not the website.

~~~
wastedhours
If I rejected every company that didn't geolocate pricing into GBP then I'd be
able to use very few developer focused products ;)

~~~
strick
Yep - you are emphasizing my point. The default seems to be USD.

Pick a sensible default - if you get more business from the US just show
dollars. Or do some simple A/B testing and see if you get better conversions
with one versus the other.

~~~
ceejayoz
> Pick a sensible default - if you get more business from the US just show
> dollars. Or do some simple A/B testing and see if you get better conversions
> with one versus the other.

Maybe they did this, and get more business from the UK?

